# M/F 285 adaptable to Bush Hog 2426 front end loader?



## KDW (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello Forum! Is there anybody on here that can tell me if a Bush Hog #2426 front-end loader is adaptable to my M/F 285??? 
The loader was on a M/F 283, very similar tractor. However, the mounting brackets will not fit. 
I contacted Bush Hog factory, & was told that they no longer make the mounting brackets, nor could they tell me if loader would, or not, fit my tractor. 
Any and all help & information is surely appreciated!!! 
Thank You!!! 
Kevin-


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## KDW (Dec 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Can't help you, but welcome to the forum.


Thank You Sir!
Kevin-


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The tractors seem to be somewhat similar in size. From what you've observed, would there be much fabricating to get it to fit?


----------



## KDW (Dec 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> The tractors seem to be somewhat similar in size. From what you've observed, would there be much fabricating to get it to fit?


Hello "pogobill"!
They have entirely different front end mounts. My 285's: (1) hydraulic steering & mount assembly, not like other models.
(2) Perkins engine lengths, longer than other models.
(3) Overall tractor size is taller, larger! 
I do appreciate the feedback, and I believe that I will continue to search for correct size loader, and most importantly, the correct mounts!
Thank You!
Kevin-


----------

